# how memory works on a samsung



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

My samsung grand prime only came with 8gb of memory. I am always running out of space for updates.

So I went to the Cricket store and bought a memory card, but the guy there told me that i can only put files and pictures on that card, not apps, which is what i was hoping. 

Is this true?


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

I've read that only Marshmallow 6.0 allows utilities to be moved to the SD card.

I can't swear that to be true, but I know I can't do it on 4.4


----------

